# [VZW] Advantages of the VZW Developer edition?



## knidsrok (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm thinking of getting the unlocked dev edition of the VZW Galaxy SIII, but I'm curious about what the advantages will be, seeing as how most of the VZW SIII mods, ROMS, kernels, etc. will be developed for the standard, locked version.

Might it be better to go with the version with larger user base, or will the devs make a point of showing some love to the unlocked edition?


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Only time will tell...


----------



## Rupps (Oct 16, 2011)

I already ordered the locked edition. Cvpcs has made incredible work on this phone as he did with the DX, and said on his twitter that the phone might as well be unlocked with the progress he's made. I'd say you're better off with the locked phone with the larger user base. Simply put, why get a developer phone when there's no community for it? Devs may work on it in the future, no doubt, but it will never have the same amount of work for it despite being the "developer" edition.


----------



## jbzcar (Feb 3, 2012)

knidsrok said:


> I'm thinking of getting the unlocked dev edition of the VZW Galaxy SIII, but I'm curious about what the advantages will be, seeing as how most of the VZW SIII mods, ROMS, kernels, etc. will be developed for the standard, locked version.
> 
> Might it be better to go with the version with larger user base, or will the devs make a point of showing some love to the unlocked edition?


I think the only difference at this point is you would avoid the extremely minor extra process of multiple reboots to run custom kernels. But seeing as it is all automated at this point, it doesn't even matter.


----------



## SerialTurd (Aug 20, 2011)

If you get the developer phone, will the steps used on the locked phone for rooting/rom or anything else be the same or drastically different? I'm guessing no one knows till they get a dev phone but I'm wondering the same thign myself. If so much progress has been made on the locked phone that it doesn't matter and there will be differences with the dev phone, should I just get the locked phone?


----------



## bobloblaw1 (Jul 2, 2011)

You don't have to renew your contract...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## SerialTurd (Aug 20, 2011)

I don't have to renew the contract if I pay full price at Verizon either. I'm sure the answer si we have to wait till the dev phone is released but the thing I'm most interested in is how easily will a rom/process/procedure made for the locked version of the phone covert over to the unlocked version.

If it turns out that development is focused around the locked then that's the phone to get.


----------



## SySerror (Jan 5, 2012)

Don't support the idea of paying more for unlocked bootloaders.


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

SySerror said:


> Don't support the idea of paying more for unlocked bootloaders.


THIS. You know how VZW is - Greedy sons-a-bitches that just care for the money. I suspect that VZW locked the S3 bootloaders on purpose because they knew this phone was going to be a huge hit and they'd make a ton of profit off of it. Also, they wanted to wait and release the unlocked edition later on and overprice it so they can get more profit. It's pathetic.

But that's what I think they planned. I don't know about you, but I'm just one pissed off VZW customer right now.


----------



## RWNube (Sep 30, 2011)

Actually, I think the developer version will be cheaper if it is indeed the exptected $599 for the 32GB. The Verizon 32GB version is $649.99.


----------



## Texas_T-Bolt (Sep 25, 2011)

Where can you get the devs edition? Where can I order it unlocked? I rather go with that since I hate stockish and locked bootloader.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## SerialTurd (Aug 20, 2011)

Plus aren't you buying the unlocked edition directly through samsung and NOT verizon? So I don't see how that helps verizon at all. My one theory though is verizon is perhaps asking samsung to hold on releasing the unlocked phone as they want maximum number of people to buy the locked verizon version?? Maybe. Tinfoil hat a bit.


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

Texas_T-Bolt said:


> Where can you get the devs edition? Where can I order it unlocked? I rather go with that since I hate stockish and locked bootloader.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


It's not available for purchase yet. When it is, it will be available directly from Samsung

Sent from the Shark Tank using RootzWiki


----------



## TechSavvy (Oct 7, 2011)

SerialTurd said:


> Plus aren't you buying the unlocked edition directly through samsung and NOT verizon? So I don't see how that helps verizon at all. My one theory though is verizon is perhaps asking samsung to hold on releasing the unlocked phone as they want maximum number of people to buy the locked verizon version?? Maybe. Tinfoil hat a bit.


This.
If vzw was really making money off it, it would be them selling it, not Samsung. I'm more willing to bet that they agreed to let Sammy release it but wait until AFTER all the 14 day return period or however long it is is up so they don't have stores flooded with returns.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## knidsrok (Aug 23, 2011)

SerialTurd said:


> I don't have to renew the contract if I pay full price at Verizon either. I'm sure the answer si we have to wait till the dev phone is released but the thing I'm most interested in is *how easily will a rom/process/procedure made for the locked version of the phone covert over to the unlocked version*.
> 
> If it turns out that development is focused around the locked then that's the phone to get.


That's what I'm wondering, too.

In general, how different are the mods of the same phone for different carriers? Do the developers tend to release a version of their ROMs/mods for each carrier, or do they tend to develop for a one particular phone/carrier combo?


----------

